# heatherette lipstick



## a914butterfly (Mar 21, 2006)

does anyone have a swatch of this lipstick or can give me any ideas what color lipstick is simular? also when did this lipstick come out and was it sold at counters, free standing stores or pro stores? i seemed to really miss out on this one and i'm really liking this color. thanks for anyone that can help


----------



## panties (Mar 21, 2006)

i had my hands on a heatherette for a short amount of time...that color is NEON pink. 

here's a picture from risa and elusion's gallery:

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...elips.jpg.html


----------



## msthrope (Mar 22, 2006)

according to a couple of people on LJ, pink nouveau is a close substitute.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

pink noveau isn't nearly bright enough. . . mac released it for the opening of Heatherette - which is a fashion label by Richie Rich and Traver Rains, in I *think* 2002

www.heatherette.com

This is it:


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for your help. im wondering- i'm a NW20 in concealer so would this shade look too "neon" or bright on me?? i dont want to look like a clown. (i am very light skin) i think my foundation is a NC25??


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

wow...... talk about bright!!!!


----------



## lola336 (Mar 22, 2006)

whoa! now that is pink!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_thanks for your help. im wondering- i'm a NW20 in concealer so would this shade look too "neon" or bright on me?? i dont want to look like a clown. (i am very light skin) i think my foundation is a NC25??_

 
As with most colors - whether they be lip, cheek or eye - it depends on your style and whether or not you're comfortable wearing it. I too am an NW20 in concealer . . .


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2006)

*sigh* Makes me want to use mine. I have a Heatherette sitting here untouched. I can't bring myself to use it because it's "special".


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_*sigh* Makes me want to use mine. I have a Heatherette sitting here untouched. I can't bring myself to use it because it's "special"._

 
with lip colors, I never let them sit because they go bad so quickly :-/ lipsticks not as much but heatherette is too pretty to leave sitting! lol


----------



## ette (Mar 22, 2006)

aw i loooove it, risa is their any way to make pink nouveau or another color look more like it?


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_*sigh* Makes me want to use mine. I have a Heatherette sitting here untouched. I can't bring myself to use it because it's "special"._

 
 Oh man I'll take it!! I'll put it to good use! I wish I could get my paws on one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2006)

There is one up for auction on Ebay right now.  It is BNIB.  The auction ends in 23 hours.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 22, 2006)

I placed a bid for a Heatherette on ebay last week, but I was outbid.  I actually told myself I wasn't going to spend over a certain amout and stuck to my guns.  Anway a couple of days after the bid was over, I received this email.

Date: Thu, 16 Mar 2006 20:19:12 PST

***Listing Cancelled - Results Null and Void***

Dear Melissa,

Please be aware that the following auction-style listing:

Item Number - 5675534224
Item Title - HEATHERETTE by Mac Discontinued lipstick color!!

has been removed by eBay for violating of one or more of our policies. 
Any offers or bids placed on this auction-style listing are now null 
and void. We advise you not to finalize this transaction with the seller. 
As stated in the eBay User Agreement, neither seller nor buyer should 
engage in transactions that violate the law or eBay policy.

Please review eBay's Prohibited and Restricted Items guidelines and 
User Agreement at the following locations:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item_allowed.html
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/user-agreement.html

We thank you in advance for your cooperation.

Regards,

eBay Trust & Safety


Has this ever happen to anybody before?  This is the first time it's happen to me.


----------



## panties (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_*sigh* Makes me want to use mine. I have a Heatherette sitting here untouched. I can't bring myself to use it because it's "special"._

 
i'm going to demand at least a picture of heatherette on your lips now. you need to wear all of your pretty colors >=D


----------



## ette (Mar 22, 2006)

MACLover that happened to me after I won these Seven's, I paid $175 which was a lot cheaper than retail. I had tried them on and they fit perfect. So about a month after I get them and they TOTALLY don't fit, I figure they are fake, and I get an email from ebay that the user had a breach of agreement with ebay because they were passing them off as real, and I was upset because they were no longer registered and I couldn't get my money back. I don't know what to do with them now...


----------



## BabyFu18 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been looking for this lipstick but from what ya'll have said, I'm afraid to try ebay for it.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_MACLover that happened to me after I won these Seven's, I paid $175 which was a lot cheaper than retail. I had tried them on and they fit perfect. So about a month after I get them and they TOTALLY don't fit, I figure they are fake, and I get an email from ebay that the user had a breach of agreement with ebay because they were passing them off as real, and I was upset because they were no longer registered and I couldn't get my money back. I don't know what to do with them now..._

 
I'm sorry to hear that happen to you.  I would be pissed!  I am so glad I didn't win the lipstick.  When I do bid and win, I always pay right away.  I would have been screwed in this deal!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 22, 2006)

MACLOVER-- i know what happened- i was bidding for that lipstick too. the problem was that it was a used lipstick and ebay policy is that for hygenic reasons the makeup has to be brand new. here on spectra you can sell used make-up, but on ebay you cant. (i was watching that auction as well)


----------



## ette (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I'm sorry to hear that happen to you.  I would be pissed!  I am so glad I didn't win the lipstick.  When I do bid and win, I always pay right away.  I would have been screwed in this deal!_

 
Yeah I do the same! Bahhh I still really don't know what to do with the pants...I mean who wants fake Sevens that are tiny in the waste and GIGANTIC in the thigh? UGHHH.


----------



## squeakers (Mar 23, 2006)

I won Heatherette on ebay BNIB about a year and a half ago for less than retail.  I wish I would have kept it. :/


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 23, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! the heatherette lipstick that was currently selling on ebay just finished - final price was $147.50 US.  i mean almost $150.00 for 1 freakin lipstick????  DAMM wish i was the seller- that was some easy money


----------



## MacLover (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_HOLY CRAP!!! the heatherette lipstick that was currently selling on ebay just finished - final price was $147.50 US.  i mean almost $150.00 for 1 freakin lipstick????  DAMM wish i was the seller- that was some easy money_

 
Yeah, I saw that.  I seriously wish I would have been able to bid on this Heatherette l/s.  I was really thinking long and hard about it, but decided not to.


----------



## tricky (Mar 24, 2006)

i have it, it is a really cool color... i'll post a pic when my skin starts looking normal again (stress= really bad breakout).


----------



## roxybc (Mar 24, 2006)

Elizabeth Arden makes a color very similar to Heatherette


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 24, 2006)

what is the name of the elizabeth arden lipstick?  thanks


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_pink noveau isn't nearly bright enough. . . mac released it for the opening of Heatherette - which is a fashion label by Richie Rich and Traver Rains, in I *think* 2002

www.heatherette.com

This is it:




_

 

yay heatherette sisters..lol i paid 25 for mine too lol i love all the hype now
ahahahah


----------



## roxybc (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_what is the name of the elizabeth arden lipstick? thanks_

 

I have no idea, next time I'm at a place that sells it, I'll take a look and post it in this thread.  I remember looking at it a few times thinking "wow, I didn't think Elizabeth Arden would make such a bright color!"


----------



## ette (Mar 24, 2006)

the elizabeth arden l/s is called pink vibrations, today it was out of stock at macy's, which sucked since i had a gift card, and as soon as i got home i ordered it off of www.beauty.com, it looks so much like heatherette its crazy. paired with mac magenta lipliner i think it'll be an exact match.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 24, 2006)

i have that elizabeth arden lipstick and ya it looks JUST like that color - so if u want the heatherette color i say to just settle for the e.a. one if u dont wanna spend over retail


----------



## farra712 (Mar 25, 2006)

There is also one by Estee Lauder that is a pretty close match...its called Dolly...there is also a Pink Vinyl that if you put over it looks exactly like it to me!  I tried it last night and loved it!  However, the two lipsticks together would be $44, so I would get Dolly if you can only get one!  It's pretty close!


----------



## tricky (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's me wearing Heatherette... better late than never I guess


----------



## MacLover (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow!  I like how the same exact lipstick color can look so different on the both of you.  I know it depends on the pigmentation of the lips, but it still amazes me with a lipstick this bright.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_










Wow!  I like how the same exact lipstick color can look so different on the both of you.  I know it depends on the pigmentation of the lips, but it still amazes me with a lipstick this bright._

 

I think it also depends on application. With bright lipsticks, I tend to apply them with a heavy hand because I want them to look exactly like they do in the tube.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I think it also depends on application. With bright lipsticks, I tend to apply them with a heavy hand because I want them to look exactly like they do in the tube._

 
That's how I am with lipstick. 

Risa, what colors do you have on your eyes in this pick?  I love it!  Lately for some reason, I have been wearing alot of pink and black eyeshadow when I go out, with either a neutral lip color or pink lip color.  

I think i'm going to have to check out Pink Vibrations by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I think it also depends on application. With bright lipsticks, I tend to apply them with a heavy hand because I want them to look exactly like they do in the tube._

 
i brought down the brightness with rayothon lipglass


----------

